# Porno Man.



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Oggi è successo di tutto dalle quattro alle  cinque.
Sesso a distanza con Man.
Chiesto da lui.

E come lo ha chiesto.

Sono un po' sottosopra.

Porca miseria.

Pure lui però. Mi ha veramente stupita.

Minchia ci siamo sparati un ora di erotismo via mail e via sms che...
:unhappy:

:mrgreen:

a parte il fastidio umidoso degli slip sto bene.

Poi aggiorno.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

vado a fare la spesa. Non ci sto dentro.
Coooonteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mandami un altra foto del tuo pipino rosa per favore!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

pensavo.
C'è voluto solo un anno e mezzo per far uscire un minimo di porcosità a Man.
E che porcosità.
un anno e mezzo e quante..sette scopate? otto?

carburazione lenta...


----------

